# Finding a live in maid



## cupcake3 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi I have been in Dubai for 4 weeks now, have found a school and moving to a villa next week so pretty sorted, however I want to find a live in maid and wondered if anyone has any advice whatsoever on this subject and also how to find a good one, any reccomendations? thanks so much, any advice very welcome


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Try the Expat Woman or Dubizzle websites. 
Some maids will advertsie themselves and some current employers will be advertising on behalf of their maid which I take to be a good sign.

My suggestion would be to go with a maid that is currently living-in.
Of course, you need to interview and see references.
Like all things there will be good and bad.
Personally, I ask my maid to cook (and therefore read and understand English to read recipes) so that might be something to consider when getting down to selecting one. 

Then the fun of sponsorship begins....

Best of luck.


----------



## cupcake3 (Jun 18, 2012)

furryboots said:


> Try the Expat Woman or Dubizzle websites.
> Some maids will advertsie themselves and some current employers will be advertising on behalf of their maid which I take to be a good sign.
> 
> My suggestion would be to go with a maid that is currently living-in.
> ...


thanks so much for your response I will definately try Expat woman and dubbizzle as you advised. thanks again


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have a look at the notice boards in the supermarkets and I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

If you know anyone that actually has a maid, get them to ask if those maids know anyone. It's a but of a hit and miss affair finding a decent one, so good luck!


----------



## cupcake3 (Jun 18, 2012)

thanks all for your advice, really appreciated!


----------

